# to all you Homemade Grill owners...



## Infamuz Bizzy (Jun 22, 2004)

i wanna know step by step (if possible)h0w to make the custom homemade grill...i already have the stock grill...anybody with pictures can help me out? i know i have to cut the inside out and put the mesh on it but im a bit confused.b14 friends help me


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

You need a certian year of b14 to do it the easy way. you need the 98 honeycomb style grill. They are very easy to mod. All you have to do it remove four or five retaining clips. The in inset comes out. Them you go to homedepot and buy some rain gutter leaf gaurd, and zip tie/ or silicone the mesh to the grill.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> You need a certian year of b14 to do it the easy way. you need the 98 honeycomb style grill. They are very easy to mod. All you have to do it remove four or five retaining clips. The in inset comes out. Them you go to homedepot and buy some rain gutter leaf gaurd, and zip tie/ or silicone the mesh to the grill.


I put one on my '97 sentra just a few days ago. I had to get a saw and cut the inside fins out. I ground down the places where I cut, and then got some expanded metal. (If you live in Utah, I can tell you where to go, but if you don't try and find a place that sells steel. Call Home Depot or somebody and tell them that you want expanded metal, and they usually know somebody you can talk to. Expanded metal works so much better than the gutter mesh.

Anyway, after I cut the middle out of the old grill frame, I took expanded metal and bent it and made it fit in the frame. I cut the edges and silconed the sucker in. I took the old nissan decal off and put it on the new grill. (By the way, I painted it black with some caliper paint that I had.)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Here is another site that has instructions. 
http://www.impulsefusion.com/index2.html
Look under projects..........


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

can u do anything to a 99 style grill?


----------



## darkcloud9999 (Jul 16, 2004)

stevja1 said:


> I put one on my '97 sentra just a few days ago. I had to get a saw and cut the inside fins out. I ground down the places where I cut, and then got some expanded metal. (If you live in Utah, I can tell you where to go, but if you don't try and find a place that sells steel. Call Home Depot or somebody and tell them that you want expanded metal, and they usually know somebody you can talk to. Expanded metal works so much better than the gutter mesh.
> 
> Anyway, after I cut the middle out of the old grill frame, I took expanded metal and bent it and made it fit in the frame. I cut the edges and silconed the sucker in. I took the old nissan decal off and put it on the new grill. (By the way, I painted it black with some caliper paint that I had.)



home depot never has the stuff, try a sheet metal company. definitely custom fab your own out of expanded metal, you'll save much $$$. you'll need a hammer, a hacksaw and/or tinsnips, a grinder, a drill, & pop rivets. some of that metal epoxy JB weld would come in handy too (get it at any parts store). to save yourself a load of time & frustration make a template of your grill out of cardboard. afterwards you'll find yourself with a sweet looking ride, & a newfound sense of self satisfaction :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> can u do anything to a 99 style grill?



you can just get a 98 sentra grill off ebay for about $30


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

you would have to replace the headlights if you're changing the 99 grill. just keep it, you're the only year of sentra, and 98 200's, to have it so feel special


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> you would have to replace the headlights if you're changing the 99 grill. just keep it, you're the only year of sentra, and 98 200's, to have it so feel special


special, huh... eh... it was a big fat pain in my butt.
had to go out and buy a new grill and headlights... and stupid me went to the dealer for HL too... so they were expensive! $150 a light! geez! but, they sure were purdy! lol

I also did the same thing with the 98 200sx taillights... why'd they have to change for just one year... grrr... hehe. 
::sigh:: eh, oh well.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

They must have explicitly changed the design to an ugly grille in 99 and strange headlights with the specific purpose of knowing modders would change them and buy their older parts


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

wow... you hit it right on the head!

just my luck they'd do that to me, lol.
hehe...


----------



## JonsSentra (May 16, 2002)

i have a 98 sentra and moding the front grill was one of the easiest mod i did on my car, i even removed the front bumper and added the mesh grill to those openings, to mod the grill all you need to do is remove a few of those push bolts from the back, the best thing to do is bend the side of them then use a smalee wire cutter to cut through the metal, try not to break the plastic post that they are on because this is what you will use to put on the mesh. Cut a peice of mesh to fit the grill frame, once you put the mesh on the grill used needle nose pliers to close te mesh holes around the platic posts, bend the mesh ,that overlaps the grill opening, to the inside of the grill frame. use a sealent glue around the bent mesh and around the plastic post and let dry, this will keep the mesh firmly in place.let dry then enjoy the new look in the front of your car. I have pics of it on my cardomain site.


----------

